# Rare color?



## LoneWolf (Dec 16, 2017)

Which color is rare in bettas?
images will help too!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

No color is 'rare', but some are harder to find. Specifically BSE Yellows, BSE/Chocolate Oranges and 'Pinks' (Orange with heavy irid). Stable Butterflies are perhaps the hardest to find. Purple and Green don't exist in Betta, and technically Pink doesn't either. Some people claim they have them, but it's usually a combo of a red fish with blue wash and correct lighting or Turquoise, respectively. People like to photoshop pistures to make fish look colors that don't exist. I'll go find some pics for you.

Pic 1 - Chocolate Orange HMRT - These exist, but are hard to find.

Pic 2 - BSE Orange HMPK - 'BSE' refers to pineapple-like scales (black tips) and specifically Orange are really hard to find... This is the only pic off the internet that I could find, and I'm pretty sure he would be classified as a Chocolate, too.

Pic 3 - Yellow BSE - Unsure of the tail type on this girl, I think she's just a PK. One of the only pics of a BSE Yellow on the internet.

Pic 4 - 'Purple' (Copper) HM - Beautiful boy, but his irid is what makes him look purple. He's actually a Copper of some type.

Pic 5 - ? - A great example of a Photoshopped purple.

Pic 6 - 'True Pink' Dalmatian HM - This is as close to pink as you can get; Orange with extreme Irid under the right lighting.

Pic 7 - ? - Photoshopped 'Pink' HMPK.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

As TFT said, there are no really rare colors. Mostly those that are hard to find are so because there's been no demand from the public so breeders don't aim for them. As time goes on more and more of the public branches out beyond the basic red and blue and a new color or color combination is in demand.

FWIW, #4 is also PhotoShopped. Also, what many call "pink" is simply a pastel red. I called Leander "pink" but lilnaugrim straightened me out.


----------



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

the least common color would be orange id say, NR2 gene isn't as widespread as some of the other colors/variations.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I also called Ringo 'pink'. I don't have any current pictures on my computer, but he was literally Hot Pink. I believe he was an orange with more dominant red/irid layers. Even if there was no light on the tank he was always a bright, vibrant, pink.
@RussellTheShihTzu, nice to know, LOL. I though he looked a little more purple than he should have, but figured that he was just a copper (that's what he is, correct?) under wacky lighting.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm assuming albino would be classified as a colour, so I would say that this is _very_ rarely seen in bettas. I have read that these fish often fail to thrive and possibly suffer from some level of vision impairment, so this is probably why.


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

Some colors I’d consider rare are solid blacks, oranges, and yellow/gold.

In my area, any betta that isn’t solid blue is considered red, so I suppose it really depends on what the supply in your area is


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

ThatFishThough said:


> I also called Ringo 'pink'. I don't have any current pictures on my computer, but he was literally Hot Pink. I believe he was an orange with more dominant red/irid layers. Even if there was no light on the tank he was always a bright, vibrant, pink.
> 
> @*RussellTheShihTzu* , nice to know, LOL. I though he looked a little more purple than he should have, but figured that he was just a copper (that's what he is, correct?) under wacky lighting.


I call Pinkerton pink, because that's what he appears to be, but I know in reality he's not truly pink, I just don't know what's his base color would be but I think the Irid is likely steel blue if I want to get technical.

LoneWolf, you can check out some of the colors and patterns available here, it's a pretty interesting page and explains how the colors come about, and which ones are new. http://www.bettaterritory.nl/BT-AABcolorgenetics.htm


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I must have some great selection here...

First is Ringo; you can tell he's not a true Pink, but he looked that way in all lighting so he wasn't "just" Orange. Next is a couple pics of my late VT, Tsuki. She was a solid Yellow. After that is my Gold Dragon, Kicho, and then my Chocolate Orange, Tora. Last but not least is my late 'Purple' (Blue Multicolor) EEHMPK, Nimbus.
@LittleBettaFish I didn't even know that albino Betta even existed, that's cool to know about.


----------



## HumanArtRebel1020 (Jan 13, 2018)

Whats the tall grass plant in the tank w the orange betta?


----------



## Lunatic (Jan 23, 2018)

I actually never see pure black bettas, as well as yellow, orange, or green.
Green bettas aren't the most common, but some of the ones you think are green actually just a sapphire blue color with green tint if you shine proper light onto them.
I do have a yellow betta, so I wouldn't say it's too rare, but not extremely common either.


----------



## cichlidtips (Nov 24, 2018)

ThatFishThough said:


> No color is 'rare', but some are harder to find. Specifically BSE Yellows, BSE/Chocolate Oranges and 'Pinks' (Orange with heavy irid). Stable Butterflies are perhaps the hardest to find. Purple and Green don't exist in Betta, and technically Pink doesn't either. Some people claim they have them, but it's usually a combo of a red fish with blue wash and correct lighting or Turquoise, respectively. People like to photoshop pistures to make fish look colors that don't exist. I'll go find some pics for you.
> 
> Pic 1 - Chocolate Orange HMRT - These exist, but are hard to find.
> 
> ...


Even I've never seen such beautiful bettas... Lovely fishes!!


----------

